
A looming retirement crisis threatens us and future generations - paulpauper
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/02/10/the-looming-retirement-crisis-in-america.html
======
elliekelly
The problem: People can't save for retirement.

> The challenges are clear: More than one-third of all private sector workers
> do not have access to a workplace retirement plan. Projections show that 44
> percent of Baby Boomers and Gen Xers risk running short of funds for
> retirement. And 40 percent of American adults would be unable to come up
> with $400 for an emergency expense account, without borrowing money or
> selling a possession.

The proposed solution: People should save for retirement.

> First, individuals and families must make saving for retirement a priority.

> The answer is obvious: start saving early, even if it's a small amount, and
> get regular tax-free savings.

While we're at it starving people should eat something and homeless people
should get a place to live.

